# Anyone got a Smart Car



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pandemonium  you couldn't make it up.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

You've got to wonder what drugs the owner of the Smart car is on if she didn't realise it was sticking out beyond the parking bay. I hope not all Smart Car owners are like that!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

> You've got to wonder what drugs the owner of the Smart car is on if she didn't realise it was sticking out beyond the parking bay. I hope not all Smart Car owners are like that!


She was off her head on Smarties :?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ont news it said that few towns don't have a problem with them parking like that, but cyclists have a genuine beef about it, well, the ones not riding on the pavement that is :wink:


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

On same page you can see that she won her case that took a year to fight.
this is what the adjudicator said.

The adjudicator ruled that while drivers must park within marked bays in pay-and-display and permit-controlled areas, this was not enforceable in limited waiting spaces on the highway. 

Ian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> icer said:- The adjudicator ruled that while drivers must park within marked bays in pay-and-display and permit-controlled areas, this was not enforceable in limited waiting spaces on the highway.


It was when I parked in Stratford, well within the white line parallel to the pavement, but with my wheels 10" over the line marking the end of the parking bays!

I could have stayed within the bay, but being the end one I allowed a bit more room for the next car to get out. When I challenged the ticket I was told that it doesn't matter how far the bodywork overhangs the line, it's where the wheels are that counts.

_(Does that mean I can block half the road with the van, so long as the wheels are inside the lines!! How bloody stupid is that!!)_

Either way the daft bat with the Smart car was clearly in the wrong!

Dave


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The police should have done her for obstructing the highway. Even better, towed the car away!


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> > icer said:- The adjudicator ruled that while drivers must park within marked bays in pay-and-display and permit-controlled areas, this was not enforceable in limited waiting spaces on the highway.
> 
> 
> It was when I parked in Stratford, well within the white line parallel to the pavement, but with my wheels 10" over the line marking the end of the parking bays!
> ...


Do you truly not see the difference between parking on what I assume was a no parking zone, ie your rear wheels, and parking in a street bay which possibly may be too narrow for its purpose? Some years ago Camden reduced the width of a lot of their parking bays, nominally to improve traffic flow, and then proceeded to ticket all cars which wouldn't fit in width wise. Eventually they were forced to back down

IMHO it shows civic responsibility to take up the least possible space when parking, unlike a lot of drivers.

Malcolm


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> emjaiuk said:- Do you truly not see the difference between parking on what I assume was a no parking zone, ie your rear wheels, and parking in a street bay which possibly may be too narrow for its purpose? Malcolm


Of course I do Malcolm. Maybe I didn't explain very clearly. 

The point I tried to make is that either way one looks at it, the woman with the Smart car was in the wrong. Her wheels were well over the line, so she was in the wrong there.

Secondly, her car was projecting into the traffic flow and creating an obvious hazard.

_(Mine was not. I just exceeded the length of the parking bay by a few inches, but I was not sticking out into the traffic flow at all. Had I been in a big Volvo I would have (quite legally) overhung a lot further, even with my wheels inside the box, which is why I was a bit miffed.)_

Dave 

Edit to fix quote.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm afraid that parking regulations in this country are like bus lane regulations. Authorities have no interest whatsoever in the spirit of the law, purely the letter. I was once penalised for going into a bus lane 50 yards before a lefthand turn, despite the fact that the photo showed that both the road and the bus lane were completely empty at the time. I've learn't the hard way after many years driving in London to check where my tyres are, and if it's a narrow bay to ensure my tyres are touching the kerb. 

BTW I note that the new offence of smoking in a car containing children will carry a penalty of £50 compared with £100+for parking offences. Shows where their priorities lie!

Malcolm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What amused me was, its a smart car, was her driving so awful she couldn't park it in the bay properly?


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

When in Rome!!!

David


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I've seen them pared like that all over. We've been toying with the idea of a smart car and IMO that's one of the advanteges

Malcolm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I reckon one of them could clout it trying to get out, love the cars but they should be parked properly like wot others do.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Agreed

I have a Smart but have never had the [email protected] to park at 90deg (in the street) - but even so...

If a space is only big enough for me to back in, I believe I would probably inconvenience the vehicles on either side if they needed to get away - so I don't do it.

Other (legal) spaces are fair game though.

I thought I heard something on the news tonight about the courts deciding it was OK to park at 90deg??

Edit - same story

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-gloucestershire-30512371

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Better not try it around here, they don't like Smartarses, you are likely to come back and find the 2 cars either side parked within an inch of the doors. :wink: 

Ohh and anyone who wants to park like that should get bumpers fitted all down each side. :roll:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If she had parked like this

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-claimed-method-recommended-manufacturer.html

around here ,she would have found two dented doors, 8)

tony


----------

